# GoPro 3 black vs silver vs white



## rhulsey3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Any reason I should get the silver or the black GoPro? Are the upgrades worth the extra money? Just want another camera to go with my playsport already on the yak. Don't want to buy the white and find out I should have gotten the silver or black once everything is setup.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

The biggest plus about the Black is the builtin wifi remote, higher resolution, 60fps at 1080p, and better lowlight performance. With other versions you will have to buy a separate wifi pac which is about $100. I have a Hero and Hero2. The difference in resolution for video is easily spotted. From what I am told and have read, the Hero3 is even better.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I had the same debate about which one to buy. But I'll tell you, personally, the Black is the absolute best bang for your buck. It has the high def for video and pictures, as well as the wifi so I can control it from my phone, i.e. take pics and start/stop video when it's mounted (the remote has a short battery life, unfortunately). It is higher in price, but you DO get what you pay for. I would never go back. The white is ok if you're just taking part time videos, but you won't have the quality you want to show off your videos/pics. The silver is a decent medium, but for the extra $$ you can have the whole ShaBang and never worry about your decision. Like I said, we bought the Hero3 Black, and never looked back. Check out youtube and really do your research to find the right one for you. There are tons of reviews.

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Another nice thing about the black is that you can do simultaneous video and pictures. Nice to have both after an action-packed dive at a pretty site.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Watch the video i posted should be very helpful!


----------

